# Test iFrame from Excel Services



## Zack Barresse (Mar 1, 2011)

Test iFrame HTML ...

******** src="http://r.office.microsoft.com/r/rlidExcelEmbed?su=230259801569442040&Fi=SD3320C11CE9938F8!416&AllowInteractivity=False" width="402" height="346" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">*********>

CODE Tags:

```
******** src="http://r.office.microsoft.com/r/rlidExcelEmbed?su=230259801569442040&Fi=SD3320C11CE9938F8!416&AllowInteractivity=False" width="402" height="346" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">*********>
```

HTML Tags:

```
******** src="http://r.office.microsoft.com/r/rlidExcelEmbed?su=230259801569442040&Fi=SD3320C11CE9938F8!416&AllowInteractivity=False" width="402" height="346" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">*********>
```

Manually parsed tag enclosures:
 iframe src="http://r.office.microsoft.com/r/rlidExcelEmbed?su=230259801569442040&Fi=SD3320C11CE9938F8!416&AllowInteractivity=False" width="402" height="346" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">*********


----------



## Zack Barresse (Mar 2, 2011)

Test VBA via HTML...

<font face=Courier New><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Private</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN> ComboBox1_Change()<br>    Me.ComboBox2.RowSource = "'SHEET NAME'!" & Me.ComboBox1.value<br>    Me.ComboBox2.ListIndex = 0<br><SPAN style="color:#00007F">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN></FONT>


----------

